# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: David Hale (U.S. House, IL-16) - campaign ended

## malkusm

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* David Hale
*Office Sought:* U.S. House, Illinois' 16th Congressional District
*Website:* http://electdavidhale.com/
*Social Media:* Facebook | Twitter

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Illinois
District: 16
Incumbent: Adam Kinzinger (R-IL)
Other Primary Candidates: None
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: None
Cook PVI: R+4 (Leans Republican)
Relevant poll numbers: None
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points:

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Here's an interview with David Hale:




> Q: After initially opting against running against Kinzinger you've said and written that Kinzinger's support for military action in Syria is what changed you're mind about running, please explain that and why you're opposed to intervention in Syria.
> 
> Hale: I had only been thinking about running for Congress and had been putting the buzz out there for some time and has not made a complete decision because a number of factors had not yet crystallized. There wasn't a big outpouring against Kinzinger. I have been going at this for four years hard and was tired and I didn't know if this was something that was winnable. Yet through this all my principles were steering me and I continued to feel compelled deeply that Kinzinger was the wrong man for this job and that someone needed to step up and if no body would then why not me. After throwing peanuts from the gallery for years I felt compelled to do more than be just a critic but to be a voice and a vote a real live note this time that was a true reflection of the 16th CD Constituency. The Syrian debacle pushed me over the final line or edge if you would because I knew for so many reasons that it was the absolute wrong choice and that wise choices were not being made and that I could no longer stand on the sidelines while that happened.
> 
> Q: Kinzinger did not want to support efforts to defund Obamacare in the continuing resolution, he says it is a matter of tactics, what would you do about Obamacare as a member of Congress?
> 
> Hale: Of course Kinzinger won't do that which the leadership doesn't tell him to do. He is yessing his way through Congress and through law making and thus impeding the needed reforms our federal government needs. Of course he reversed his decision this week when the pressure was applied by conservatives and the Republican leadership decided to listen. I believe the Republican leadership has a more insidious reason for reversing course on Obamacare though. They are counting on a defeat in the Senate and thus will be able to go back to their constituency to tell them...see we told you it would fail.
> 
> Q: Club for Growth and other conservative groups are openly interested in backing a  primary challenger to Kinzinger such as yourself what kind of coalition are you looking to build to unseat an incumbent and how do you plan to overcome Kinzinger's nearly half million dollar war chest.
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It's worth noting that incumbent Rep. Kinzinger (Primary opponent of David Hale) is an outspoken big government, RINO neo-conservative. He is right in line with John McCain, Lindsey Graham and Peter King. He even has the gall to openly attack Heritage, Club for Growth, and FreedomWorks.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

An article about Hale and Kinzinger:




> Kinzinger Gets Challenge From Tea Party Activist David Hale in IL-16
> 
> David Hale, a conservative activist from Rockford, Illinois has announced he will challenge the GOP’s Adam Kinzinger, the sitting U.S. congressman from Illinois 16th district.
> 
> Hale is a U.S. Army Veteran and a Registered Nurse with eight years experience in the Emergency Department. In 2009, he started the Rockford, Illinois Tea Party.
> 
> Hale made national headlines in 2011 when he caught the AWOL Wisconsin Senators who fled their state in an attempt to prevent what have since become highly popular and successful reforms initiated by Governor Scott Walker. Hale found and confronted the Senators on camera, who became known as the Wisconsin “flea-baggers,” at a hotel in Rockford.
> 
> In his first campaign press release, Hale said, “We elect people to go to congress based on the idea they will make wise choices.  The voters do not expect direct consultations on every decision. We expect our Congressman to use their best judgment based upon what they have told us about their socioeconomic ideas, political values and personal beliefs. This forms the basis for what the citizenry expects from Representative in Congress…His record has not been to simply just ignore Constituents on the issue of Syria, but on many fiscal issues that are important to the 16th.”
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

SMDH. 

They might as well elect a Democrat now. Same thing.







> U.S. Rep. Adam Kinzinger took 79 percent of the vote in La Salle County Tuesday in the Republican primary race against challenger David Hale Jr.
> 
> http://newstrib.com/main.asp?Section...rticleID=35357

----------

